# New Member: IVF & lethal Turner's syndrome



## katell (Nov 10, 2010)

Hello all,
This is my first post. Me and my partner are in our mid-thirties. We have been TTC for more than 3 years. It took us a while to turn towards fertility treatment. I had a first IVF treatment early 2010, which failed. Then a second one this July, which resulted in a pregnancy. Things were looking fine until the 12 weeks scan, where they discovered there was something wrong with the baby (very high NT) + abnormal heart (possible coarctation). But she looked so normal to us, a lovely little baby! The CVS confirmed the baby had Turner's Syndrome (the classic one, not the mosaic one). A termination was advised. I was in denial until the last day and requested another scan, which confirmed the situation had worsen, and the consultant geneticist explained that it was definitely the lethal form of Turner's syndrome, that the baby would not survive the birth, due to the increased level of fluid etc. I underwent a surgical termination at 15 weeks. This happened early October and I am still coping with the loss. Our baby girl was such a wanted baby and she is part of us forever. We were told that a chance of recurrence is very low, that it was a terrible bad luck. I am still grieving for my baby + having counselling, but at the same time, I feel pressured to try again soon, as I think waiting to start a family in our case  is not a solution. Also, whether we wait or try again soon, I know that now I won't be able to have an "innocent" pregnancy, I will just have to be strong and believe that things will be ok this time. I have a few questions....
Have any of you had an IVF pregnancy with a similar diagnosis? If yes, if you had frozen embryos (we have one frozen blastocyst only), were you advise to use them? Did you speak to a genetic consultant and did they recommend specific tests?
For the ladies who underwent a surgical termination at around 15 weeks, how long did it take you to have your periods back? I still don't have mine after 5 weeks (though I feel it's coming....period cramps..)
Thank you everyone and good luck to everyone!
Katell x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

I am so so sorry to read of your journey Katell  I've been searching the boards for someone in a similar situation, and have come across a few members ... If you tap 'Turners syndrome' into the search at the top of the page you'll be able to click on the topic and view them  
Also, you could have a look at our pregnancy loss area, and find some extra support from other ladies who have lost a little angel  I'll leave the links below, I hope they help a little. 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss ~ *CLICK HERE

You can only start treatment again when you are ready hun, please dont be pressured by anyone  and when you do feel ready you can go through your IVF with others having the same treatment at the same time ....
The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Again I am so sorry for your loss  
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Katell

I haven't been through what you have but my sister did last year, her daughter had turners and a couple of other complications and she lost her at 21 weeks. I didnt want to read and run and just want to send you a very big hug honey    

Josyl xxx


----------

